# Need help identifying light bar. (Pictures)



## ethomas9449 (Mar 9, 2010)

I picked up a light bar at an auction for $40, I've searched the web and other sites for the wiring diagram or instructions but have came up empty handed. If anyone has any info or insight on trying to install or just info on the thing. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes that is a light bar.  Hope that helps.



Contact Whelen and perhaps they can help.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 9, 2010)

or you can put it back up for auction or discard as there is really no reason to have it.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> or you can put it back up for auction or discard as there is really no reason to have it.



+1 

If the service wants you to respond they should provide the car.


----------



## karaya (Mar 9, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> or you can put it back up for auction or discard as there is really no reason to have it.


 
This is one good example why people I know have dropped from this site.  The OP comes here with a question and goes through the steps to post photos to help with his question.  Instead of answering the OPs question, you show up and just can't resist your peddling your anti-lightbar comments.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 9, 2010)

karaya said:


> This is one good example why people I know have dropped from this site.  The OP comes here with a question and goes through the steps to post photos to help with his question.  Instead of answering the OPs question, you show up and just can't resist your peddling your anti-lightbar comments.



Looking back at similar posts over the past year or so, I think the OP has good reason to anticipate many more comments of that nature.

especially with a sore thumb like that on top of a POV


----------



## karaya (Mar 9, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> Looking back at similar posts over the past year or so, I think the OP has good reason to anticipate many more comments of that nature.
> 
> especially with a sore thumb like that on top of a POV


 
And you continue to punctuate my point. The past postings of threads should not be an excuse to continue poor etiquette as you are demonstrating here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, it appears to be made by Whelen, but I cannot read the SeNo. If you can, I'd contact Whelen and give that number to them. They should be able to tell you what lightbar it is and help you with the wiring. It does look like an older model too.

If that fails, I'd find a diagram for any other lightbar with the same number of bulbs and motors and follow that wiring diagram. 

Good luck!


----------



## ethomas9449 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the info and help guys I really appreciate it. 
As for whomever Lifeguards For Life is I'm a volunteer in a mainly rural part of the state I don't understand your post but it seemed to be one of a negative attitude, I apologize if my post offended you.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2010)

Before I answer your question, a few quick things.

Why do you need red lights on your POV?

Has your service approved you for lights?

Who's insurance are you on when you respond? If your insurane, do they know that you're planning on using your vehicle for a response?

Do you really need lights to respond? Lights on dedicated emergency vehicles don't make that big of a difference. Similarly, if you're going to be the 4th person on scene, then it doesn't make a difference if you take an extra minute to get there. 

Do you have the proper permits to run red lights? 

Do you have a siren if you are running red lights?

Do you understand that you are essentially at fault for any accident while responding with emergency lights on unless you can prove that you were showing due care? 

http://www.whelen.com/install/manuals/lightbars.html
Look through till you find one that looks familiar.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 10, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Before I answer your question, a few quick things.
> 
> Why do you need red lights on your POV?
> 
> ...



do you have all the equiptment to install the lights because it looks as if you are missing a piece


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 10, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Do you have a siren if you are running red lights?.



A very imprtant point if you are from Ohio.



http://www.ohiobar.org/Pages/LawYouCanUseDetail.aspx?itemID=538

Drivers of fire trucks and ambulances are exempted from traffic rules, including posted speed limits, when on emergency calls, as long as they *display their emergency lights and use their sirens.*  However, drivers are not relieved of their “duty to drive with due regard for the safety of all persons and property on the highway.”

a detailed version here:
http://com.ohio.gov/fire/docs/fire_ORC4511.pdf

(Culturally in NE Ohio, personal vehicles with lights and sirens do not win hearts and minds of professional responders. If you are identified as "that guy with the lights on his car" you may find extreme difficulty finding acceptence with any Fire, EMS, or LE professionals. Most certainly don't drive that to a job interview.)


----------



## MMiz (Mar 10, 2010)

If you're not able to answer the person's questions, please don't post.  If you have nothing constructive to post, again, please don't post.  You may have much better luck on a lightbar forum, and http://elightbars.org/ is one of the biggest and best.

Good luck!


----------



## redcrossemt (Apr 16, 2010)

Connect the big black wire to negative 12v source.

Then touch the other wires one by one to positive 12v source.

You'll figure out what each wire controls.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2010)

*...and anticipate big fat noisy sparks when you do that.*

Email them and ask about Model 91H-6.

custserv@whelen.com


----------



## TraprMike (Apr 17, 2010)

*it's a classic lightbar*

that is old school lightbar. 
I don't have any help on the wiring, but can't be that hard. does it have ally lights?? those would be on separate wires. doesn't look like it has take downs. 
that center area is for the siren. so, some of those wires are for that. trust me, you don't want the noise above your head. 
sometimes the driver can control how many rotators he wan't on. 

just trace the wires to what motors they control. maybe the motors and lights are on separate wires?? unsure about that one. 

good luck, do a youtube when it's done and post it.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 17, 2010)

*You can trace circuits without using full 12 v*

A little safer too. If you don't have one, go buy a small volt/ammeter (also called multimeter) at RadioShack or Ace Hardware for 30 to 40 bucks, use ohmmeter to check for circuit continuity.  If that doesn't work, just dissect it and trace the wires as you clean out the spiders, wasps, and corrosion.


----------

